# Horses maybe for Part Loan



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

As you maybe aware we have warmbloods and a TB, we are considering looking for Part Loaners for 2 of our horses, If a loaner is found they must have experience of Horses, we are considering part loaning Lugar our TB, his picture is in the photo section, also Questor our pre george Dressage, picture also in photo section. I shall add more details when my son is home, so if anybody may be interested in Part Loaning one of these guys please let me know, 


mazzi xx


----------

